# What level of calibration for my needs



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been using REW for a while now and I want to move up to a calibrated mic from my RS Digital meter. I see there are a few levels of calibration offered by Cross Spectrum and I am not sure what one to choose. I plan on using it for two things. First I want to use it for measuring my rooms full range.
I also plan on using to design a line source tweeter speaker. I would like to get into the group buy can I get 2 mics.

Thanks John


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you seen these 2 sticky threads at the top of this section?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ne-measuring-techniques-usage-discussion.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ctrum-microphone-calibration-service-usa.html


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone who is interested in getting on the EMM-6 group by, I'm taking orders here until this Friday (Jan 15) and mics will start shipping late the following week. HTS members get an additional $5 off. When you fill out the PayPal form, there will be a field for a message to the seller (me). Just leave your HTS username and I'll refund the $5.


----------

